# Careful! Black cats = bad luck



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been feeding this strays' colony for over a year now. Only today did I realize that when the 100% black cat (whom I dearly call "Grone") seems to have had enough to eat and leaves, then later comes back and is ravenous again and I don't give him a full second portion of the chicken - it's actually 2 different black cats!!!

One of them got hurt in the back of the neck lately, so when I was checking the injury today, and a few minutes later he came to me without the injury, I realized it's actually 2 different cats.

Poor, poor, poor black cats! They had been getting less food and attention for over a year! Since it's so hard to tell one black cat from another, these dearest kitties of mine were soooo *unlucky*! Now I know to count one more cat for the chicken portions, and always give the black cat double! And double attention too. I even think they may be 3, but I'm not sure. I know I always found it puzzling that he seems to be everywhere I go, and I thought he just loved to roam the neighborhood, but since I've seen him in 3 sub-colonies, I'm now checking to see if they are 3.

Be *careful* when feeding a black cat, make sure it's indeed only one.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've also made a note to feed an additional meal in the daytime once a week or two, to be able to observe the cats better.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This makes perfect sense! I always wondered how ONE little black kitten could cause so much chaos..... I must have two or three of them living here!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

PAHAHAHAHAHAH! Thats greatness Krissy! I too must have more than one pocket panther in this house. Too much chaos for one little kitty.

Seriously though, poor little ferals. So luck to have you feeding them!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Kobster. All black cats in my area now get extra everything for 1+ year as compensation!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

No wonder Midnight, the wild cat, eats enough for two. There's another one right behind him!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I read in Great Britian black cats are considered good luck. who is the jerk who started the bad luck B S here? Id like to take them out. So many people think its ok to abuse cats esp black cats.

I had great pictures of a black cat we had for adoption. His brother looked exactly like him. Im the only one who could tell them apart. So we used the extra pictures of the cute brother for Petfinder to advertise for the quiet brother who wouldnt perform for the camera. unfortunately the quiet shy black brother still hasnt gotten adopted. Its gona take a special person to see his potential which is there once you gain his trust. Then he is a happy big goof ball and loving of other cats and affectionate with "his people".


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Be careful, GT I think Midnight is sub-letting his dwelling in your garage to a look-alike.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

You guys are too much!! I lold.  My Shiva is actually three black cats. There is Shiva, Boy-Shiva, and the real Shiva. lol


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Shiva means "return". Is that why you named her that?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

By the way, I wouldn't be able to tell Midnight from my colony black cats. They look exactly the same. I'd probably starve Midnight by accident...


----------



## Pandoren (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I read in Great Britian black cats are considered good luck. who is the jerk who started the bad luck B S here? Id like to take them out. So many people think its ok to abuse cats esp black cats.


I've never heard of black cats being considered good luck here. What I have heard, however, is that black cats were considered evil and therefore if a black cat walked past you, it was good luck because it meant that the devil had passed you by.

In any case, I believe both are ridiculous notions not befitting of the modern age. It's a cat that is black. "Evil" might well be its personality trait, mind you... :razz:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know......... sometimes I really think that Book is demon spawn........


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Straysmommy - Is there some way to mark them? Collars may get lost (Zinny had hers for less than a week!). Maybe some sort of safe dye to make a mark on the back of the heads, or something? Or just try really hard to memorize their features. I can usually tell black cats apart just by knowing that one has slightly different colored eyes, or a longer nose, or some subtle thing like that.
(there are two long haired torties at the shelter, and the only way I can tell them apart is that Gemini has green-ish yellow eyes, and Sienna's are golden with more an orange-ish tint)



There's an old Russian folk legend about black cats pulling the Babba Yaga cart...if I remember right.

Black cats serve witches or 7 years, and then they get to be a witch. The reason black cats are bad luck to cross your path, is they were watching you as a spy for the witch, or something like that.

But I saw something on FB the other day that had a picture of black cats sitting on a fence, and it said "If a black cat crosses your path, it just means it was going somewhere"

This is why I have Lily. She's adult and black. Oh, and she turned into a little demon when put in a cage at adoptions...hissing, growling, clawing. So of course people thought that was her regular personality *rolls eyes*


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just now it happened again, the black cat ate to his heart's content and left, only to come back half an hour later, ravenous. I wasn't going to put food down for him, when I suddenly remembered. They're so alike it's impossible to tell them apart. They have minor differences, like one's belly is tighter and the other tolerates more physical closeness, one is a bully and the other is shy and sweet. No wonder I was always puzzled that one day the black cat acted like a bully and another he was fearful! I think that at this stage, especially because I feed in the dark, the safest way is to just behave each time as if it is the first moment I meet them that day... I do see now that their faces are very different from Midnight's. But between them, they're totally alike. Are there cat twins?


----------



## Pandoren (Dec 16, 2011)

I've just remembered the time mum let the cat in for dinner and then not a minute later let the cat in for his dinner again. She got to the kitchen door before it dawned on her and she had to go back and herd the wrong cat back out lol


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL Pandoren

What's incredible is that they're never in the same place at the same time!!! For over a year, I thought that "the black cat is so fast, I leave him eating at one place while I go to another place, and there he is again." It's too big a coincidence, so maybe the shy black cat is afraid of the bully black cat and won't let himself be seen as long as the bully is around...


----------

